# Link to jobs in New Zealand



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I came across this information which the Department of Labour & the Auckland Chamber of Commerce & New Zealand Chamber of Commerce have implemented to
put Employees & Employers together.

Here is the link.


New Zealand jobs | Work in New Zealand | Job seekers NZ | New Kiwis


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

*Welcome to Settlement Support New Zealand (SSNZ)*

This is another service on the Immigration New Zealand website which could be of assistance to New Settlers.

Settlement Support New Zealand (SSNZ)


----------



## relocatella (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you Anski. These surely look like very useful links.


----------

